# Petco-General Fish Care-What Can I Do?



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

This may sort of sound like a rant...^_^;

Alright, so last week I went to Petco and went to look at their fish. I noticed a fancy goldfish with an external parasite growing right above his eye. It was horribly NASTY! I also noticed a little white fancy that USED to have Pop-eye...but his eye came out and was now apart of his lower jaw and a film/skin grew over it. (I am not gonna even talk about their Betta's...lets just say its death row)

I told the Worker in the fish department (The only one that I EVER see there) that the fancy Goldfish had external parasites..and his was response was "Well, they all have worms," and that was it and he went about his "business."

Well today, I went back. Now all the fish in the tank have external parasites, and they look HORRIBLY painful. 

I am no longer a regular/fan of this store location anymore, it absolutely DISGUSTS me. There are absolutely no one to help you in the whole store, when there is a worker, they never ask if you need anything. -_- They don't even do anything for the fish D:

What should I do? I don't think anyone will listen to me D: I feel so bad for those Goldfish......I felt like I needed to tell someone about this, I have no one else to tell D:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

First off, tell the manager how you feel. Call them if you need to. Tell them you are so sickened by the state of their fish you can't stand being in the store. Then you call the corporate office and complain. And keep doing it every time you see those conditions.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It unfortunately sounds like you have a really bad Petco. Mine aren't the greatest, but they aren't that bad. In terms of what you can do: complain, complain, complain. Talk to a manager, and tell him if he doesn't start to give these fish better care, you will write a letter to the editor of your newspaper. If there is any place online where you can leave a review of the specific store (I think Google Maps has something like this), write a scathing review. If they won't do anything, make them do something by giving them a bad reputation.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, Whoever is in charge of the fish there isn't very good.

I agree, call or talk to the store manager. If things don't change pretty quickly then get the address of the store you go to and call their home offices and report them. The more exact details you can provide the better. If possible explain the exact problems you are finding at the store. How many tanks are effected and what the store has done about it since reporting it to the manager. Might as well report the fish guy in the store too if they don't wish to treat the fish properly and dismiss you pointing out a problem.

BE CALM and professional no matter what. You will get much better results if you are calm, especially from the home offices they DO care how their stores are run. 

GL


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I would submit a letter of complaint to the manager's manager. Because if the employee hasn't done anything STILL, then the manager most likely either isn't paying very good attention or just doesn't really care.

I know there is a number somewhere you can call to complain. I would check the store;s website


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What really gets shops is when you tell them that you have told your friends and family about the horrible conditions, and asked them to encourage people they know not to shop there until conditions are improved.


----------

